# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp về Multimedia >  Giúp mình tải video từ trang yantv

## trothinhthienduc

không hiểu sao trang yantv.vn, idm không bắt được link không hiểu định dạng file là gì hay là nó giấu file. ai biết cách lấy link chỉ mình với. mình xin cảm ơn!
http://www.yantv.vn/shows/showvideoplayer/videoid:675/episodeid:296
đây là link video đấy.

----------


## viettu169

các trang # thì idm bắt đc nhưng mình vào cũng như bạn,ko đc. vậy bạn có thể sử dung phần mềm hỗ trợ bắt link để down: *url helper*

----------


## quanghnn

~~! bạn cài lại idm đi .mình vào idm vẩn bắt link như thường

----------


## thoinay

@*haimanh: thanks bạn nhé, mình dùng urlhelper với hidownload thì bắt được link rồi. [img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img]
@**diva123: mình vẫn chưa rõ cách bắt link bằng idm trang đó như thế nào. bạn có thể chỉ cho mình được không?*

----------


## kyniemhoctro

mình xài google chrome.bạn vào http://diendantinhoc.vn/showthread.php?t=10317 tải idm mới nhất này nè.mà kì lạ cái trang này idm nó ko báo dung lượng của video mà n1o chỉ báo thơi gian của video thui

----------


## anhhoaintv12345

idm thì mình cập nhật thường xuyên mà. mình dùng firefox, nó chỉ bắt được cái jwplayer thôi, còn cái file bên trong thì không được. mình dùng urlhelper với hidownload thì down được rồi. dù sao cũng cảm ơn hai bạn! [img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img]

----------

